# Lump On Cat's Nose



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

Hi All

We have a gorgeous Norwegian Forest cat, called Bob. He was unfortunately admitted to the vet's during Christmas as he had a blocked bladder, but fortunately, was treated and we thought was back on form, despite being given prescription food for the rest of his life.

About three weeks ago, he started having terrible sneezing bouts, but appeared to be ok in himself every other way. Then last week, we noticed the lump on the bridge of his nose.

Fast forward one week. We took him to the vet yesterday who arranged to have it examined today. He was anaesthetised and a camera was put up his nose. It's came back showing as a mass, but they said they wouldn't be able to tell what it is, until the biopsy results come back on Monday.

He's such a placid, laid back little boy, it's just not fair, he's only 4.

Sal
xx


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

SallyUK said:


> Hi All
> 
> We have a gorgeous Norwegian Forest cat, called Bob. He was unfortunately admitted to the vet's during Christmas as he had a blocked bladder, but fortunately, was treated and we thought was back on form, despite being given prescription food for the rest of his life.
> 
> ...


Fingers crossed it's a fungal infection and treatable.

Big hugs for Bob xxxx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm sorry about your boy. Try not to think the worst, it could be a polyp or cyst, something benign. Keeping fingers crossed for Bob.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

sending positives vibes that Bob will be fine xx


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

Thanks for replies.

We get the results of the biopsy today. Trying to stay positive and keep telling myself that he's fine in himself, happy to play, eat, drink. It's not bothering him, obvious not painful or itchy.

Please God, it's something simple. 

Sal
x


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Keeping fingers crossed for you and Bob x


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Fingers and paws crossed for you today xx


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Any news? xxx


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

Hello

Thanks again for the replies and the good wishes.

I waited the whole day for a phone call and didn't hear anything, so rang them at 5.30pm, only to be told that the results hadn't came back from the lab!

I can only think no news is good news? 

Guess it's another waiting game tomorrow. 

Sal
x


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

SallyUK said:


> Hello
> 
> Thanks again for the replies and the good wishes.
> 
> ...


Boooooo slow lab! Let us know when you find out.

Keeping everything crossed xxx


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

Hello Folks

Bad news I'm afraid - it's nasal cell lymphoma. They think it's a pretty aggressive tumour. When the vet rang this morning, she didn't really know a lot of the answers to the questions that I asked her, so we went down tonight and spoke to the senior vet.

He said we should wait and hear what the oncologist has to say tomorrow. 

If it can be treated with chemo, radiotherapy etc, then Bob would have to go to a specialist treatment centre for about 4 -6 weeks and be put through gruelling treatment. 

He also mentioned the possibility of having some steroid treatment, which gets good results, but the tumour returns fairly quickly.

We're just so upset and don't know what to do for the best. Bob is behaving and looking as normal as ever and no one would ever know that he has this horrible disease.

I keep telling myself that they've made a mistake :001_unsure:

Sal
x


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm so sorry Sally that the news isn't good. I know how worrying it is as one of our cats had a lymphoma a couple of years ago and that's the last thing you want to hear. Its hard to know what to do, we were told cats handle chemotherapy quite well though obviously you have to decide what's best for Bob and be guided by your vet. Thinking of you.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

SallyUK said:


> Hello Folks
> 
> Bad news I'm afraid - it's nasal cell lymphoma. They think it's a pretty aggressive tumour. When the vet rang this morning, she didn't really know a lot of the answers to the questions that I asked her, so we went down tonight and spoke to the senior vet.
> 
> ...


Sal, I'm so sorry. Not the news any of us wanted.  Huge hugs for you and Bob.

It's my understanding that many nasal lymphomas without systemic involvement can be treated with radiotherapy alone - which has good success rates (80-100%) and can lead to average remission times of about 1.5 years. It would be interesting to see if the oncologist's experience matches what I've read and whether they think it would be appropriate for Bob.

Cats tend to cope much better with chemo than humans do, medication-wise. An important issue for kitties is whether they cope with the regular IV injections etc, as some tolerate it better than others.

I hope the oncologist's advice is positive.

We're all here for you, and you're both in our thoughts xxx


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh Sally I am so sorry to hear this. I have been hoping and praying it wasn't going to be any thing serious.

Hope the Oncologist will be able to answer all your questions tomorrow and can help Bob.



Big Hugs to both of you. xx


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

Thank you jill3, so kind of you for taking the time to reply.

Sal
x



jill3 said:


> Oh Sally I am so sorry to hear this. I have been hoping and praying it wasn't going to be any thing serious.
> 
> Hope the Oncologist will be able to answer all your questions tomorrow and can help Bob.
> 
> Big Hugs to both of you. xx


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear this sad news; it's frightening and upsetting to hear the word lymphoma. I lost my little girl, Lucy, to cancer about three years ago. Hopefully your little boy will have more luck. Big hugs!


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear this 

Shoshannah has given the best advice and only you know how he will cope with any treatment. This would be an option if my cats cancer has spread but I know she would not cope at all, so it would not be an option for us


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

GingerNinja said:


> I'm so sorry to hear this
> 
> Shoshannah has given the best advice and only you know how he will cope with any treatment. This would be an option if my cats cancer has spread but I know she would not cope at all, so it would not be an option for us


I would never consider treatment if the cancer has spread, I think it is just delaying the inevitable and even though I was told that cats cope well with chemotherapy, it was a nightmare for my little Lucy: she didn't cope well with it at all. She was very ill with it and depressed. Never again!


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Sacremist said:


> I would never consider treatment if the cancer has spread, I think it is just delaying the inevitable and even though I was told that cats cope well with chemotherapy, it was a nightmare for my little Lucy: she didn't cope well with it at all. She was very ill with it and depressed. Never again!


No, I wouldn't either. One of my girls has fought and hopefully beaten an auto immune illness but even knowing that I'm unsure whether I would go through the treatment again


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

Thank you everyone, you're all so kind.

We're going to wait and see what else the oncologist has to tell us.

The vet did say tonight that if we did go along the route of radiotherapy, then Bob would have to be anaesthetised each time and that, to me, seems like it would be an ordeal for him to go through each time.

We'll wait and see and obviously let you know.

Sal

xxx


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh Sal what ever you decide to do will be in the best interests for Bob.

Every cat is different just like Humans and so we all react differently to treatments.
He is only 4 so he does have youth on his side so probably stronger than an older cat.

Will be thinking of you today xx


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

No advice, just lots of comforting hugs from me and my gang.


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

To me would depend on probability of good outcome. He's only 4, so could give you another 16 years if he lives to be an oldie, in that context 4-6 weeks is nothing. Our 11 year old had to put up with cage rest for 6 weeks with a broken pelvis, thought it was worth her frustration as she could return to a normal life afterwards (and she's back to killing rabbits). On the other hand if it would only buy you a couple of months extra time, or treatment needed redoing all the time (like dialysis), then I would call it a day. Decision has to be your's as you know your cat best. Thinking of you.


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

Hello Folks

Just had call from vet again - (she sounds like she has her head so far up her own a***e, it's unbelievable!) - doesn't take a moment to explain things slowly and clearly, obviously is reading notes from a piece of paper and not giving me time to take things in.

Anyway, she said they wanted to do another biopsy to confirm that it's definitely lymphoma - (why they can't do this from the first biopsy is beyond me) and then if it is that, they want to do chemo. She said without any treatment, prognosis is around 1-2 months. If he copes with the first 4 week induction period, then they would go on and do more for a period of about 18 months?!

At this point, I have to be honest and completely lost it. I told her I'd get my partner to ring her, as I just didn't want to listen to what she was reeling off on the phone.

I'll update you all later, once other half speak to her.

Sal
x


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

When our boy had a biopsy, it was done by the first lab who sat on the fence and couldn't give a definite yes or no as to whether it was lymphoma so it went to a second lab who also said the same but later, when it turned out it was (we had to wait eight frustrating months without any treatment for them to come to a decision that it was lymphoma, by which time it was too late for us) their excuse was that when they received the tissue sample, it wasn't in the best condition so they couldn't give a definite diagnosis, they didn't bother to ask for another. This may be why you have to have a second biopsy taken if the sample deteriorates.
Sorry your vet's not very good at explaining, that doesn't help at all. Sending you a hug.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm just catching up after no broadband for 3 days. So sorry to read this Sally, I'm confused why they gave you a seemingly definite diagnosis and now want a retest?
I actually thought chemo for cats came in tablet form 
Sending you and Bob a hug and praying for a positive outcome xx


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

Other half rang her again.

They want to do another biopsy. Either a "wedge", which is pretty invasive, or another aspiration.

If it comes back 100% as lymphoma and we do nothing, he'll have 1- 2 months at most.

If he has chemo, he would get a 4 week induction period to see how he copes with it. If he gets on ok, he'd have it for another 18 months! They also said that the average length of time that he'd be expected to live for, if the chemo is successful, was around 589 days. :angry:

I just want to waken up and find that this is all a bad dream. :crying:

Sal
x


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

It's only my humble opinion but you need to think long and hard before you decide on Chemo Sally. My last girl also had to have two biopsies done as the first was inconclusive because the sample tissue was too small (She had Lymphoma on her Larynx) After only the first session of Chemo she was extremely debilitated and very weak and it was only a few days before she stopped eating altogether we had to try and force feed her with a syringe as it was not possible to tube feed her because of the Lymphoma being in her throat. It may have been because of the delay in getting the Chemo drugs sent from Mainland Spain to here in Tenerife that things had got worse in those few weeks prior to the treatment... I don't know. I was also told that cats can cope well with Chemo by my Veterinary hospital but it does hit all the organs aggressively and all at once and after only a few days following the first treatment she had already become diabetic. I hope your little one will cope better and it's only my opinion and you should be guided by your Vet but I would never put a cat through that again. If Radiotherapy is an option I would go for that personally.
I thought before I posted this as I do not want to upset you unduly but feel personal experiences are best shared in cases as serious as this. I do hope that your lovely cat will respond to treatment if it's what you decide and I wish you and your baby lots of luck.
Thinking of you and praying for a successful outcome.
XXX


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

moggie14 said:


> I'm just catching up after no broadband for 3 days. So sorry to read this Sally, I'm confused why they gave you a seemingly definite diagnosis and now want a retest?
> I actually thought chemo for cats came in tablet form
> Sending you and Bob a hug and praying for a positive outcome xx


There are different types of chemotherapy and, yes, one is tablet form, others are not. What type of chemo is used depends on the type of cancer a cat has.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I never knew there was a tablet form of chemo M14. My last girl didn't have tablets the vet was completely covered from head to toe in a white paper looking gown even her feet were in paper looking boots...quite scary x


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

Hi All

Latest Update, we've decided to go ahead and try the chemo.

Other half went and had a talk with the vet again yesterday morning and had lots more of our questions answered. (We have loads!)

Basically, they've said the following:

They recommend another biopsy - a wedge biopsy this time to confirm diagnosis and these results would be back pretty quick. Apparently the prognosis for nasal lymphoma chemo treatment in cats is pretty good, they respond well, especially if the cal is a laid-back, calm cat, which Bob is. It can possibly cure, but no guarantees and it can come back. She said if it was her cat, she'd give it a go.

He would need to go to vet, one day a week, for 4 weeks for an induction course of chemo and to see how he copes with it. Then every 21 days for 6 months, then 12 months of tablet - chemo only.

If we don't choose that, we can go for a steroid and chemo tablet option, which is less likely cure, but will make him more comfortable and he wouldn't have to stay in vet's each time.

If we choose the steroid route, it might give him around six months. If we start with this, and it doesn't help, we can't then decide to go with the chemo as the immune system is suppressed.

We'd have to watch that Digby (our retriever) didn't decide to eat any of Bob's poo from the litter tray, as that is pretty dangerous for him, for 24 hours afterwards.

The insurers have said we have £4000 per condition, maximum.

Sal
x


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I really hope the Chemo works for your little one. It is true that a lot of cats cope with chemo better than humans and I would think it also depends on where the lymphoma is and how far advanced it is. I feel a bit bad and hope I didn't scare you with my own experience but the treatment plan for my girl was much more intensive than for yours. I hope everything goes well and look forwards to hearing positive updates. Hugs xxx


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

Thanks Soozi

Please don't feel bad at all, it's good to hear everyone's experiences.

I'll update you all as soon as I can.

Sal
xxx


Soozi said:


> I really hope the Chemo works for your little one. It is true that a lot of cats cope with chemo better than humans and I would think it also depends on where the lymphoma is and how far advanced it is. I feel a bit bad and hope I didn't scare you with my own experience but the treatment plan for my girl was much more intensive than for yours. I hope everything goes well and look forwards to hearing positive updates. Hugs xxx


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I hope all goes well with the Chemo.
I am pleased that you are going for it.
When things like this happens you need time to take it all in and work out the best course to take.
It is mind boggling when you are so upset and can't think straight.

If he was mine I would give him a chance. He is only 4. So he is young and strong.

Also he has loving owners that will be at his side 100%:thumbup1:


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

Thank you Jill.

Sal
x



jill3 said:


> I hope all goes well with the Chemo.
> I am pleased that you are going for it.
> When things like this happens you need time to take it all in and work out the best course to take.
> It is mind boggling when you are so upset and can't think straight.
> ...


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Good for you Sally - I think it's the right decision for such a young and strong cat. I'm sure Bob will do just fine xx


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

I know chemo did not work for my baby girl but I sincerely hope your experience with Bob is much better than mine with Lucy. He is young and worth fighting for. 

The only advice I will give now is to please be prepared for that £4000 to be eaten up very quickly. £4000 per condition is not a lot of money. I would start saving up straight away as a contingency for when your insurance runs out. Three years ago now Lucy's treatment reached £3500 over a four month period. Of course, it stopped at that point because she died.

Anyway, all the best and please keep us updated with his progress.


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

Thank you all again for your replies.

He goes into the vet on Friday morning for his first lot of chemo.

My heart is breaking, but I have such a strong feeling deep down, that he will cope ok. Or maybe it's just wishful thinking, but I feel I need to do something to help him in any way I can.

Sal
xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

SallyUK said:


> Thank you all again for your replies.
> 
> He goes into the vet on Friday morning for his first lot of chemo.
> 
> ...


I agree You need to go with your gut feeling Sal and have faith that all will be well. Good luck for Bob on Friday I will be thinking of you both. Stay strong and positive hun take one day at a time. Hugs! xxx


----------



## smoking guns (Feb 24, 2015)

I hope it all goes well for Bob!


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

Thank you everyone.

Sal
xx


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I have no experience in this situation, but it seems to me that you have made the right decision to give it a go. One thing I know for sure is that he is in the most caring and loving of homes and I hope that all your updates are happy ones.


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

Thank you Paddypaws, that's really kind of you.

Sal
x



Paddypaws said:


> I have no experience in this situation, but it seems to me that you have made the right decision to give it a go. One thing I know for sure is that he is in the most caring and loving of homes and I hope that all your updates are happy ones.


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

Here's the little boy.
x


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

Best friends always. This is Bob with Kai, our older NFC. Kai is such a tactile cat and likes nothing better than to be snuggled up right under your chin and is always head butting us. He's so vocal too! lol

Bob adores Digby, our Golden Retriever.

Sal
x


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh Sal both your cats are gorgeous and your beautiful doggy too. xxx


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

Thank you Soozi! 

Sal
x



Soozi said:


> Oh Sal both your cats are gorgeous and your beautiful doggy too. xxx


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

Update:

Bob was taken into vets at 07.30 this morning for his first chemo.

He's just arrived home now and he's as bright as a button! They said he was a little start, took it in his stride, woofed down his food afterwards and he's now in isolation for 24 hours! He's purring his little head off when we let him out of his box. He won't like being in isolation, but at least it's only for 24 hours. 

I'll update you again soon.

Sal
x


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

SallyUK said:


> Update:
> 
> Bob was taken into vets at 07.30 this morning for his first chemo.
> 
> ...


Oh this is fantastic news! I'm sure he's going to be fine! So happy for you and Bob....more updates soon please! :thumbsup: xxx


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

Thanks Soozi

We've been going to check on him regularly, and he's still the same, purring and cuddly. And wanting more food! He's poo'd, nice and solid too.

Fingers crossed he continues the same way - he has to have a tablet each day for the next week too. 

Sal
x



Soozi said:


> Oh this is fantastic news! I'm sure he's going to be fine! So happy for you and Bob....more updates soon please! :thumbsup: xxx


----------



## Reets (Feb 19, 2014)

Excellent, pleased to hear he's doing well and is happy.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Glad to hear everything went Ok.

Bless him xx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Great news Sally 
So pleased he coped so well, less worrying for you and a happy Bob xx


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

Morning Everyone

Bob had a good night - he's in isolation in our bedroom and is desperate to get out! No poos or wee in the litter tray this morning and he's scoffed his breakfast. Still purring his head off. When it was bedtime last night, he was up on the bed, cuddling and nuzzling and laid by my side for a while, then jumped down and settled down to sleep in his own bed.

Sal
x


----------



## smoking guns (Feb 24, 2015)

Aww I'm glad Bob is doing OK, bless him.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

SallyUK said:


> Morning Everyone
> 
> Bob had a good night - he's in isolation in our bedroom and is desperate to get out! No poos or wee in the litter tray this morning and he's scoffed his breakfast. Still purring his head off. When it was bedtime last night, he was up on the bed, cuddling and nuzzling and laid by my side for a while, then jumped down and settled down to sleep in his own bed.
> 
> ...


So pleased Bob is doing so well hun! You might find the occasional day he's not up to par but this is normal so don't worry about it. I feel he's going to get through this brave little man! When is his next chemo session? xxx hugs


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

Hi Soozi

Thanks love. He's a wee bit subdued this afternoon and actually turned his nose up at his food, very, very unusual for him, but understandable. He's in his bed sleeping at the moment.

He goes back in again next Friday morning, and the same for two weeks after that. He's to be given a Prednicare tablet every day.

Sal
x



Soozi said:


> So pleased Bob is doing so well hun! You might find the occasional day he's not up to par but this is normal so don't worry about it. I feel he's going to get through this brave little man! When is his next chemo session? xxx hugs


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I've been following this thread recently (didn't pick up before) but I just wanted to say I'm thinking of you and Bob and I'm glad so far so good for him. Wishing you all the luck in the world for a positive outcome.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

SallyUK said:


> Hi Soozi
> 
> Thanks love. He's a wee bit subdued this afternoon and actually turned his nose up at his food, very, very unusual for him, but understandable. He's in his bed sleeping at the moment.
> 
> ...


He will get over that Hun, He might have one or even two days in between chemo that he's a bit tired but I know this is normal. Allow him any treats he might like or try feeding him some mousse type food off a spoon. See how he goes but if you find he really does lose his appetite I know they the Vet can give you some anti sickness meds for that. Look in tomorrow to see how our boy is doing. Remember to take care of yourself too won't you.
Hugs,
XXX


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

Morning Everyone

Well, he didn't stay subdued for long. He went for a sleep in the afternoon and then woke up back to normal. 

He was looking for his food at t-time, scoffed that, no problem.

He needed to have his Prednicare tablet, which we tried hiding in his food last thing at night, but he didn't look at it - (I think he was given too much food yesterday, to be honest!)

We're just about to feed him this morning, so will try hiding it again and hopefully he'll be so hungry, he won't notice it. lol

Thank you for everyone's replies and support.

Sal
x


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

This is really good news Sal! As I said there are likely to be times when he seems tired but he seems to be doing really well! I would free feed him it's good if he eats plenty! Well done Bob! Keep updating Hun. Hugs!  xxx


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

No sooner had I sent this, than the little beggar started being awkward lol.

We have to feed him special prescription food now, since he had his bladder problem at Christmas, and he normally jumps up and nuzzles the dish and sticks his paws in it, as he can't wait to eat it!

However, I hid his pill in it and he seemed to know as he sniffed it and jumped back down and wouldn't look at it!

I tried hiding the pill in a little bit of pate mixed in on top of his food, but he ate all round about it!

How did he know, as I didn't let him see me do it! 

Sal
x



Soozi said:


> This is really good news Sal! As I said there are likely to be times when he seems tired but he seems to be doing really well! I would free feed him it's good if he eats plenty! Well done Bob! Keep updating Hun. Hugs!  xxx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

SallyUK said:


> No sooner had I sent this, than the little beggar started being awkward lol.
> 
> We have to feed him special prescription food now, since he had his bladder problem at Christmas, and he normally jumps up and nuzzles the dish and sticks his paws in it, as he can't wait to eat it!
> 
> ...


They can smell the pill lol! And it is probably very bitter tasting. Rather than let the pill disintegrate try to put it in a pill pocket or put it straight down his throat that way you know for sure he's had the proper dose which is a very important part of his treatment. Good luck hun. xxx


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

Thanks Soozi.I didn't realise he could smell the pill!

I tried again later this afternoon and hid it in the end of a tiny bit of Webbox. he scoffed it, no problem! lol

Sal
xx



Soozi said:


> They can smell the pill lol! And it is probably very bitter tasting. Rather than let the pill disintegrate try to put it in a pill pocket or put it straight down his throat that way you know for sure he's had the proper dose which is a very important part of his treatment. Good luck hun. xxx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

SallyUK said:


> Thanks Soozi.I didn't realise he could smell the pill!
> 
> I tried again later this afternoon and hid it in the end of a tiny bit of Webbox. he scoffed it, no problem! lol
> 
> ...


Ha ha I use cat sticks to hide pills sometimes it works sometimes it doesn't...:thumbup1: xxx


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

Hi All

He's not having such a good day today. He started slowly going off his food yesterday, despite me mixing in a little bit of something different from his prescription food.

He ate a mouthful this morning, but I've just came in from work and tried to give him some now, but he turned up his nose at it. He them vomited up a little bile.

He's thin enough as it is, so hopefully he'll get his appetite back soon.

Sal
xx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh poor little man. I wonder if putting the pill in his food has made him now wary of eating it?
I wonder if he really needs a prescription diet or if normal cat food with a supplement added such as Cystophan might work? Worth asking your vet?
Protexin Cystophan | Cystophan Capsules for Cats - VioVet
Fingers crossed he is happy to take his pill hid in a treat instead


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

Hi Moggie

I'm going to ask the vet about having to keep him on prescription food.

While I was feeding Kai earlier, Bob stuck his nose in the dish and was really wanting to eat Kai's food! (felix) - I let him have some, I'm sure a small amount won't do him any harm. He's now happily snuggled up in his bed and looking a lot brighter than he was when I got home this afternoon. 

Sal
x



moggie14 said:


> Oh poor little man. I wonder if putting the pill in his food has made him now wary of eating it?
> I wonder if he really needs a prescription diet or if normal cat food with a supplement added such as Cystophan might work? Worth asking your vet?
> Protexin Cystophan | Cystophan Capsules for Cats - VioVet
> Fingers crossed he is happy to take his pill hid in a treat instead


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Hopefully Shosh might have more answers. However I'd be surprised if Bob needed prescription food forever, I would hope there are other options even if it's just a wet food diet and lots of water to prevent any further problems 
The last thing you need is him going off his food at this time, he needs a good appetite to keep his strength up - I have everything crossed for Bob's recovery xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

SallyUK said:


> Hi All
> 
> He's not having such a good day today. He started slowly going off his food yesterday, despite me mixing in a little bit of something different from his prescription food.
> 
> ...


Hi Sal
Sorry to hear Bob is not feeling too good all these issues are normal for a cat on chemo. I would carry on with the prescription food if you can but if he doesn't want it then let him have as much as he will eat of anything that he likes. You might want to ask your Vet about anti sickness meds to help his appetite and feed him with a syringe if necessary. Worst case scenario is tube feeding at the Vet, whatever it takes he MUST eat . He needs to eat well to compensate for his "off" days and keep him strong. I would be inclined to phone the vet as his chemo is Friday. I know how hard this is but take it day by day hun. Let us know how he is later please. Hugs for you and Bob. xxx


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

Hello Everyone

Bob not bad today. He was happy to eat some of Kai's food (Felix) and ate some ham too.

Little beggar has worked out that we hid his tablet in the end of the Webbox stick, so won't eat them now either.

Other half is going off tomorrow for a week, so there's no way I can force him to do anything if I have to hold him on my own 

He's sleeping again now, but will no doubt get up to eat later on again.

Sal
x



Soozi said:


> Hi Sal
> Sorry to hear Bob is not feeling too good all these issues are normal for a cat on chemo. I would carry on with the prescription food if you can but if he doesn't want it then let him have as much as he will eat of anything that he likes. You might want to ask your Vet about anti sickness meds to help his appetite and feed him with a syringe if necessary. Worst case scenario is tube feeding at the Vet, whatever it takes he MUST eat . He needs to eat well to compensate for his "off" days and keep him strong. I would be inclined to phone the vet as his chemo is Friday. I know how hard this is but take it day by day hun. Let us know how he is later please. Hugs for you and Bob. xxx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks for the update Sal! Bob is certainly a brave little fighter, he's doing so well. I hope you will be able to somehow get his daily pill down him while your OH is away as it's an integral part of his treatment, how about asking a friend or a neighbour to help you? It's great to hear he's eating well. Hugs xxx


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

Hi Soozi

I think I'll have to do that.

Sal
x



Soozi said:


> Thanks for the update Sal! Bob is certainly a brave little fighter, he's doing so well. I hope you will be able to somehow get his daily pill down him while your OH is away as it's an integral part of his treatment, how about asking a friend or a neighbour to help you? It's great to hear he's eating well. Hugs xxx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

How's Bob Sal? Did you manage to get some help with his pill? xxx


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

Good Morning Soozi

He's doing good thanks, he's continuing to be his normal self, and still wanting to eat the Felix! I'll have a word with the vet when I take him tomorrow for his next lot of chemo.

As for pill, we've tried every trick in the book to get him to take it! One more to try, and that's hiding it inside a prawn - lol.

Other half has had to wrap him in a towel to give him it, even that took three attempts yesterday, as he kept spitting it back out again!

Other half is off to China today for a week, so there's no way I can do that on my own. If the prawn trick doesn't work, I"m stumped, I might have to take him to the vet's every day for them to do it, but he won't like that.

Sal
x



Soozi said:


> How's Bob Sal? Did you manage to get some help with his pill? xxx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Good to hear Bob is doing so well! Don't worry about him eating felix you could try mixing a bit of the special food with it.
You might want to try one of these pill guns? You can fill the chamber with say half water then attach the pill, put the pill gun in the side of the mouth towards the back so it is facing the back of the throat and plunge the pill down his throat the pill shoots down with the aid if the water...we still needed two of us to do this but we didn't lose the pill it's very quick once you get the hang of it. 
The gun costs around £2 so worth a try being Bob needs pills every day for sometime to come.







Good luck for tomorrow! Hugs.
xxx


----------



## Maldives (Mar 12, 2015)

Oh Sally so sorry to hear your news know just how you feel right now going through a very similar thing with my beloved 5 year old ragdoll he has been referred specialist hospital yesterday had MRI and mass found inside his inner ear his operation is on Monday so my thoughts and prayers are with you. X


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

Hello Maldives

So sorry to read about your rag doll, that's awful. Are they hoping to remove the tumour from his ear then? Bob couldn't have surgery because of where his is.

He's been good again today, still won't take his pill though! I even bought jumbo prawn, (yes, I did say Jumbo!) and cut them up into small pieces and hid his pill inside a piece. He scoffed all the pieces, until he came to the bit with the pill and yes, you've guessed, he spat it out! lol

I might ask tomorrow if they can give him liquid form instead of tablets!

Soozi, thank you so much for that pill gun, I'll get one of those and see how we get on!

Sal
x



Maldives said:


> Oh Sally so sorry to hear your news know just how you feel right now going through a very similar thing with my beloved 5 year old ragdoll he has been referred specialist hospital yesterday had MRI and mass found inside his inner ear his operation is on Monday so my thoughts and prayers are with you. X


----------



## LostSoul (Sep 29, 2012)

Have you tried putting the pill in cheese? my old by was on pills for years and after a fight every day my vet said try cheese, we no more fighting.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I hate to hear of these poor cats with such a horrible time - sending more healing vibes to Bob and Maldives baby. I hope in the near future a cure can be found xx


----------



## Maldives (Mar 12, 2015)

Hi Sally

Know just what you mean re tablets Smudge does exactly the same you are convinced his swallowed it then when he thinks your not looking he spits it straight back out again. Now I always ask my vet if at all possible to give him his meds by injection. Glad to hear some food is back on the menu. Please let me know how you get on.

In answer to your question Smudge has his surgery Monday morning then I will have to say many many prayers that it is only a polyp and nothing more sinister. But I won't relax until I know for sure. It's going to be a very long weekend. 

Keep your pecker up hun and paws crossed for you both XX


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

Thank you Maldives

I too will be keeping everything crossed for you and Smudge. It's such a worrying time.

Good luck!

Sal
x



Maldives said:


> Hi Sally
> 
> Know just what you mean re tablets Smudge does exactly the same you are convinced his swallowed it then when he thinks your not looking he spits it straight back out again. Now I always ask my vet if at all possible to give him his meds by injection. Glad to hear some food is back on the menu. Please let me know how you get on.
> 
> ...


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

Hi All

Took Bob this morning for his chemo. He didn't want to go in his carrier, but I eventually got him in it.

Dropped him off there, and vet rang me at work to say that they wouldn't be giving him any chemo today, as they had did a blood test first and his white blood cell levels were too low. Apparently when they have chemo, it suppresses his bone marrow, which in turn results in low white blood cells. 

She said it can take 7 - 10 days for the levels to come back up to normal, so we've to take him back either Tues or Wed next week.

I told her about him going off his prescription food and she said she'd try him on some Royal Canin which they have at surgery, and if that didn't work, she'd ring Hills.

I also asked her whether he could have his tablet as solution instead, so she was going to check to see whether that was possible too.

And I asked her to have a feel of his bladder, as that's all we need if that starts to play up now too! 

So, instead of going to get him tonight at 6.30 - I"m going to get him now. 

I guess the good thing is, he won't have to go into isolation until next week now.

Hope everyone else is doing ok and bearing up.

Sal
x


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

SallyUK said:


> Hi All
> 
> Took Bob this morning for his chemo. He didn't want to go in his carrier, but I eventually got him in it.
> 
> ...


This is what happened to my girl with her blood, one thing we have to remember with Chemo is it does affect all the organs so these things happen, Ask them if they have checked sugar levels too Sal. That's a shame they have to delay his Chemo but if needs must...Hope all is fine again soon. Hugs!
XXX


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

Hi Soozi

He's booked in again for Tues morning. I asked her if we were ok to wait until then and she seemed to think that was ok.

They don't have his tablets in soluble form, but she did suggest crushing it between two spoons and mixing it with a little water, then using a syringe, so will try that.

He's quite happy to be home, just scoffed some jumbo prawn and looking for more food!

She said he must have prescription food (which he won't look at) as it prevents crystals forming again. That's the last thing we want on top of everything else.

She's given me a couple of sachets of Royal Canin, (even though he wouldn't eat it at the vets.)

On the positive side, she said the lump had gone down a lot (which we thought it had, but wasn't sure if it was our imagination, or wishful thinking!). She said all the girls in the vets were saying, "come see Bob's nose, it's amazing!"

So they gave him his tablet for today. I've been and bought one of those pill guns too, so will try that out tomorrow.

Thanks for all your replies and support, it's much appreciated.

Sal
x



Soozi said:


> This is what happened to my girl with her blood, one thing we have to remember with Chemo is it does affect all the organs so these things happen, Ask them if they have checked sugar levels too Sal. That's a shame they have to delay his Chemo but if needs must...Hope all is fine again soon. Hugs!
> XXX


----------



## Maldives (Mar 12, 2015)

Sally so please the n:thumbup1:ews is better thank god let me know how you get on with that pill gun may have to invest in one myself. 

Try and have a good weekend and by the way your puss is soooooo lucky jumbo prawns! Makes my beans on toast for dinner sound rather sad. XX


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

LOL

Thanks Maldives - I thought I'd be better with the fate ones, because it would be easier to hide the pill! lol

I got the pill gun from Pets At Home, (ordered it online) so will try it out tomorrow! lol

How's Smudge today?

Sal
x



Maldives said:


> Sally so please the n:thumbup1:ews is better thank god let me know how you get on with that pill gun may have to invest in one myself.
> 
> Try and have a good weekend and by the way your puss is soooooo lucky jumbo prawns! Makes my beans on toast for dinner sound rather sad. XX


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Really pleased to hear that Bob's lump has gone down that is good news! If you half fill the chamber of the pill gun with water then attach the pill on the soft tip you will probably find that he will get the whole pill in one go. The reason cats manage to spit pills out is because it's not been placed past the rough part of the tongue, right at the back of the tongue is smooth so the pill is not inclined to get stuck. 
Good luck with the pill gun but give yourself a chance to get used to it. 
xxx:


----------



## Maldives (Mar 12, 2015)

Hi Sally

just let me know how you get on with that pill popper gizmo! 

Smudge is about the same but I know he is starting to feel the effects of this thing inside his ear. As normal cuddled me all night but he spent so much time just shaking either his head or ears all night. Got him some of this new stuff today call Encore 100% natural with lots of natural meat. Tried him on the chicken and rice and he went bloody crazy for it. So guess what he is getting from now on? Sheba can take a running jump! Now on count down for his operation Monday - I'm beside myself with worry I can tell you and how I will ever concentrate at work on Monday after I've dropped him off I don't know its absolutely impossible to get time off as I work for tiny firm but they are good about me being a little late and leaving a little early so unfortunately that is the best I can do. Just hope they don't want any complex legal documents produced as I don't think they would be any good!! Thanks for thinking of us both - hugs to you and yours XX


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

Hello Folks

How are you all?

Bob hasn't moved much really since getting him yesterday, he's slept loads! But he did get up and eat plenty too, so that's good.

I'm about to try giving him his pill shortly, so will let you know how I get on.

Maldives, that's good that Smudge enjoyed his food, where did you get it from?

I know what you mean about dropping them off at vet's I hate doing it too. And as for concentrating at work, it's impossible!

Good luck for Monday for you both xxx

Sal
xxxx


----------



## Maldives (Mar 12, 2015)

(Hi Sally

This Encore stuff as I said my fussy little money has woofed the lot - when you take out packet it looks just like shredded lovely chicken breast this was from Tesco (top shelf stuff!!(not talking mags here!) cannot believe his reaction I've cooked fresh chicken/fish before he's walked off saying "What the *** this" know its bit more expensive than his Sheba but after lots of advice on here trying now to get him off the biscuits but I'm happy because his biscuits cost an arm and leg so if he goes this way it's not going to cost any more and its 100% natural - bring it on! X Forgot to say they do it in a couple of meat and fish varieties - Smudge is fish cat so unbelievable he ate chicken trying him tomorrow on fish variety - tell you mate looks so good I could put it in hubby's lunch box!!!! After vet bill it may come to this - LOL


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Maldives said:


> (Hi Sally
> 
> This Encore stuff as I said my fussy little money has woofed the lot - when you take out packet it looks just like shredded lovely chicken breast this was from Tesco (top shelf stuff!!(not talking mags here!) cannot believe his reaction I've cooked fresh chicken/fish before he's walked off saying "What the *** this" know its bit more expensive than his Sheba but after lots of advice on here trying now to get him off the biscuits but I'm happy because his biscuits cost an arm and leg so if he goes this way it's not going to cost any more and its 100% natural - bring it on! X Forgot to say they do it in a couple of meat and fish varieties - Smudge is fish cat so unbelievable he ate chicken trying him tomorrow on fish variety - tell you mate looks so good I could put it in hubby's lunch box!!!! After vet bill it may come to this - LOL


Hi Maldives I just wanted to wish you luck for Monday! Everything crossed it no more than a polyp and be removed easily. Hugs xxx


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

Thanks for that info, Maldives!

I tried Bob tonight on the Royal Canin prescription food that the vet said to try him on - not a chance, still turning his note up at it, so he was given some Gourmet Solitaire Gold - scoffed the lot!

I also won the battle tonight - 1-0 to me! The pill popper is a great little gadget, a wee bit fiddly trying to keep the small amount of water in it at first, but it worked! He only scratched me a little bit, but I think it was mainly my fault, as I didn't have a hold of him properly, I was more focussed on getting his mouth open! lol

Sal
x


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

SallyUK said:


> Thanks for that info, Maldives!
> 
> I tried Bob tonight on the Royal Canin prescription food that the vet said to try him on - not a chance, still turning his note up at it, so he was given some Gourmet Solitaire Gold - scoffed the lot!
> 
> ...


Well done with the pill gun Sal! You will get used to it it is a bit awkward with the water in at first but apart from a little bit messy it washes down the pill without part of you fingers! I had all this with my Vet about the food but if he's eatibg then he's keeping up his strength which is the most important thing. All going well hun you and Bob are doing just great! :thumbup1: xxx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

So pleased to hear some positive news on your thread Sally. I look in everyday but don't always post. Good boy Bob taking your meds xx


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

Morning All

How are you all?

Not a lot to report from us this morning, but just to say Bob is fine, still sleeping, eating, playing etc.

Big fail yesterday though with trying to give him his pill with the pill gun! And that was with me and my son helping to hold him. We even wrapped him in a towel and we still both failed! After that, I decided to try hiding it in his food again, and what do you know, he ate it!! :roll eyes:

So hopefully he'll do the same again tonight when I feed him.

He goes back into vet tomorrow morning, so hopefully his white cell count will be back up and he can have his next lot of chemo.

Sal
x


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Glad Bob's doing well, good luck tomorrow. :thumbsup:


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi Sal,
Sending healing vibes for Bob tomorrow! I hope his Chemo can go ahead as planned! let us know! 
Hugs,
XXX


----------



## Maldives (Mar 12, 2015)

Hope all goes well tomorrow and he can have his chemo. Must admit I did a little giggle when you said about the pill gun! They are just so crafty just when you think you've cracked it they turn and look at you as if to say "ha ha". Love em.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi Sal
Hope all was ok for Bobs chemo today the sooner he can finish his treatment the better. Don't give up on the pilk gun hun the knack is to be quick and it takes a bit of practice. Just try to pop it in his mouth wherever you can but making sure the tip is facing the back of his throat. You might find it easier when your OH is home from his trip. Any day now? Big hugs to you and Bob. xxx


----------



## Maldives (Mar 12, 2015)

Hi Sally

Did you manage to have chemo for Bob today? Hugs and healing vibes heading your way - Smudge sends his paws crossed message. Please give update on Bob when you can hun.


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

Good Morning Everyone

Sorry for not posting yesterday!

I took Bob in first thing and then had to go to a meeting, but I asked them to ring and leave a voicemail if there were any problems. But nope, his bloods were all fine, he had his chemo and I collected him last night at 7pm.

Vet said he behaved beautifully, as normal, he didn't eat anything they tried to feed him, but as soon as I got him home and put him in "his" room, he scoffed it lol.

Not only that but there wasn't one "meow" out him on the way to the vet, or on the way back!

He seems fine so far, so fingers crossed!

Maldives, how is Smudge love?

Sal
xxx


----------



## Maldives (Mar 12, 2015)

Hi Sally

Praying the call I get this morning is a good one. His temperature was up yesterday so he couldn't come home. Waiting for phone call this morning from hospital to see what's what. Soooooo want him home. Will update again after the call. Glad your baby had a good day with his chemo yesterday that must be so hard on you hun. X


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

SallyUK said:


> Good Morning Everyone
> 
> Sorry for not posting yesterday!
> 
> ...


This is great news Sal! So pleased he's coping so well this is very pusitive! Is the lump a little smaller now? I'm so proud of Bob! Hugs to you both! xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

So glad he's taking the chemo well. Hope you get to see positive results soon too.


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your replies.

Yes Soozi, it certainly does appear to be going down!

He's also just been and had a big drink of water from the dog's water bowl, so that's good, as you hardly ever see Bob drinking water.

Maldives, good luck for tonight, I bet you can't wait to have Smudge home safe and sound. Big hugs from us.

Sal
x


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Pleased to hear Bob could have his treatment this week! xx


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

Hello Everyone

Thanks for your replies.

Bob's a bit quiet tonight, only to be expected I suppose. He's had a little bit to eat but not as much as normal. 

I've noticed he's developed some big knots of fur under his belly. Something he's not had before. His fur seemed to be moulting quite a bit last weekend too, but I wasn't sure if it was as a result of chemo or the weather.

The vet said she thought it was unusual for cats to lose fur when having chemo.

I'm sure he'll feel better tomorrow.

Sal
x


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

SallyUK said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> Thanks for your replies.
> 
> ...


 I'm sure Bob will be a bit better tomorrow, you are right it is to be expected that he will have off days. He shouldn't lose fur but he will possibly lose his whiskas. He's doing really well Sal. Give him some cuddles from me!  xxx


----------



## Maldives (Mar 12, 2015)

Hi Sally

How's Bob today? On the fur front Smudge is moulting for Britain right now too but he always does this time of year so perhaps Bob is just in a natural moult because the weather has got milder at the moment so try not to worry too much on that front. Glad to hear he is eating - wish I could say the same about Smudge - hugs to both of you.


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

Hi Maldives and Everyone

Bob is a bit brighter today - he's been eating a bit more, although not emptying his bowl, like he usually does, but I'm just glad that he's eating. No luck so far with the pill tonight, but might have to do the towel trick later, seeing as OH is home!

His fur has suddenly gone into clumps, but just on his under belly. They've formed so quickly!

Hopefully, he'll continue to be a bit brighter as the week goes on.

Maldives, I hope Smudge has eaten something this evening?

Sal
xxx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Aw big hugs to Bob and you Sally - thanks for the update xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi Sal,
Don't worry about Bob's fur, once his body condition is back to normal you can deal with that, the main thing is he is doing incredibly well with the Chemo and it is getting him well. Thanks for updating and will see you tomorrow! Big hugs!
XXX:thumbsup:


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

Afternoon Everyone

Hope you're all ok?

Well, Bob has been good today, ate all his food when I came home at lunchtime. (Still losing lots of fur, but think might be due to weather as well as chemo.)

OH is in charge this weekend as I'm off for a girlie weekend to his mother's,. I'll try persuade him to post an update in my absence. 

Hope he looks after him properly! Eek lol

Oh and we're still having great problems giving him his pills! 

Sal
x


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

Morning Everyone

Hope you're all ok?

Poor Bob isn't so good now. OH said he ate a full bowl of food on Fridau and seemed well, however yesterday he wouldn't eat a single thing, not even a jumbo prawn. He said Bob seems really down and listless. He doesn't seem to be in any pain but just a very unhappy cat, just not himself at all. He has been drinking, which is unusual for him and toileting normally.

I told OH to ring vet today just for some advice.

I'll update you again later on.

Sal
Xxx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

SallyUK said:


> Morning Everyone
> 
> Hope you're all ok?
> 
> ...


Mornin Sal!
So sorry to hear Bob is very down but this is to be expected every week he has Chemo it's a very aggressive treatment there's no getting away from that but Bob is coping very well with it so I'd try not to worry too much, if you find he is more debilitated than he was last week (very weak) it is best to phone the Vet he may need to have his bloods checked. Is he ignoring the food altogether or having a sniff at it then walking away? the chances are he is feeling nauseous and you could ask the Vet for anti sickness pills when he is like this. You could try when he is relaxed on his bed feeding him with a teaspoon or by hand. Are you managing to get Bob to take his meds (so important) I am hoping he will bounce back a bit later today and eat a bit. Is he due his Chemo tomorrow again? I know how upsetting it is to see Bob so down but he's doing great so far. Let us know later how he is please Hun. Huge hugs and soft strokes for our Bob. XXX


----------



## Maldives (Mar 12, 2015)

Hi Sally how's Bob today? Thinking of you both. Hope he is a little more himself this morning.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh no, poor Bob. I agree with Soozi, he will probably go through stages like this whilst the chemo is happening. Fingers crossed he picks up a bit later and his appetite returns - sending positive vibes xx


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

Hi All

I made OH take Bob to the vet this morning. He had originally booked him an appt for 6pm tomorrow evening, but as I was away for the weekend and didn't get back until now, I said he should take him there this morning. I said to him, if he's not eating for the 2nd day in a row, he really needed to be seen.

Vet said he has an infection, his temperature was really high and she didn't think she should check his bloods, due to him having an infection anyway. She gave him some antibiotics and an anti-sickness injection, even though he hadn't actually been sick, but he has been licking his lips a lot.

He has been drinking.

He just looks so ill. He's a poor little thing, totally lifeless and not at all happy.

Even when I came home tonight, I could see a big difference in him, from what he was like on Friday.

I hate seeing him like this. Perhaps we ought not to have started him on the chemo and just let him be happy and oblivious to the fact he had this horrible disease. Who knows, maybe he may have gone on for a lot longer than the 1-2 months that the vet said he would have, had he not had any chemo.

Sal
x


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

SallyUK said:


> Hi All
> 
> I made OH take Bob to the vet this morning. He had originally booked him an appt for 6pm tomorrow evening, but as I was away for the weekend and didn't get back until now, I said he should take him there this morning. I said to him, if he's not eating for the 2nd day in a row, he really needed to be seen.
> 
> ...


Hi Sal
Poor Bob I'm so sorry he's still not so good but from what you were saying it did sound as though he was nauseous bless him. What will they do about his chemo though? I was led to believe that the Chemo had to be given the same day and time every week? Hun we make a decision that we feel is right and are guided by the Vet so don't think you have done wrong by agreeing to Chemo. We want to do what we can to make them better and feels right at that given time. I do hope he perks up by tomorrow and eats a bit. I'm very sad you didn't have better news. Try and rest tonight tomorrow is another day. And Bob might feel a bit brighter. Big hugs. xxx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm sorry Bob is feeling so low, I'm sure the infection is making him feel pretty unwell so hopefully if that is sorted he will brighten up, It is horrible for you having to see him this way but I'm sure chemo has its good and bad days like it does for humans. Thinking of you and Bob and hoping for a better day today. xx


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

Morning All

Well, vet wanted him back in today to check his temperature, so OH has taken him there now. He still hasn't eaten a thing since Friday.

I doubt very much if they'll give him his chemo this week. He's just dreadful looking, poor little boy. :crying:

I'll let you know tonight what happens. I hate the thought of being stuck at work all day while he's in there.

Sal
x


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

So sorry Bob is so poorly Sally :sad:
The infection will make him feel rotten - fingers crossed the meds kick in and he picks up later on. Thinking of you xx


----------



## Maldives (Mar 12, 2015)

Hi Sally

Soooo sorry to hear Bob is poorly how is he today hun? Now don't you go and think you did the wrong thing in trying his chemo we all would have done the same thing and more to the point he will know you are trying all you can for him and that's all you can do sweetie. Please let us know when you can later today how he is - thinking of both of you. Know just what you mean about being at work when all you want to do is be with them it is just so difficult. XX


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

Hi Folks

OH has just rang to say he's being kept in overnight. Apparently, his temperature is still up, but a bit lower than it was yesterday. His white blood cell count is low again, but not as low as it was last week.

They're going to give him some IV antibiotics tonight and another anti-nausea jab. (And try to get him to eat something!)

Apparently, even though he's been drinking, he's a wee bit dehydrated as well so he needs fluids. 

Poor little boy.

Sal
xx


----------



## Maldives (Mar 12, 2015)

Hi Sally

He is in the best place at the moment so they can give him exactly what he needs. At least his temperature and blood count is not quite as previously and when they get him rehydrated that will make him feel a bit better hun. This will sure be a long day for you but keep positive hugs and healing vibes to both of you. XX


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh Sal!
Bob is in the best place as the others say poor little one! It was explained to me about certain side effects with chemo and one is that a lot of good cells get destroyed along with the bad ones which can often cause the cat's immune system to be very susceptable to infections, lets hope that the AB's work quickly and they can continue the Chemo. My main concern is Bob's condition at the moment. Keeping everything crossed he will be eating enough soon. Have they mentioned tube feeding Sal? I'm thinking of you and Bob and sending more soothing hugs! XXX


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

IV fluids can work wonders 
Hopefully after a few hours of this and the ABs that should sort out the infection and dehydration. No wonder he doesn't want to eat bless him :sad:
Hugs xx


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

Hello Everyone

Just wanted to let you know that Bob is still in vet's. They have given him the IV antibiotics and tried to persuade him to eat. If it doesn't work, they're looking at giving him an appetite supplement. 

So, nothing I can do tonight now, but worry myself sick again overnight! Roll on tomorrow morning. I hate it when he's not here.

Sal
x


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Poor Bob, he's a little fighter though so I'm sure will recover with all the supportive treatment he's having. Just hope the meds make him feel a little better so he can come home and rest before the next lot of treatment.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

SallyUK said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> Just wanted to let you know that Bob is still in vet's. They have given him the IV antibiotics and tried to persuade him to eat. If it doesn't work, they're looking at giving him an appetite supplement.
> 
> ...


Oh Sal
Have faith hun he's a little fighter. I hope this treatment helps him and he starts eating. He is in the best place for now fingers crossed he can come home soon. You must take care of yourself too so get as much rest as you can. Gentle strokes for Bob and a hug from me and liddy for you. Hope it's better news tomorrow. xxx


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

Thankyou Soozi

And everyone else for all your kind replies and support, it means such a lot.

Apologies if I've not been as supportive to everyone else who is also going through a horrible time with their fur babies.

Sal
x



Soozi said:


> Oh Sal
> Have faith hun he's a little fighter. I hope this treatment helps him and he starts eating. He is in the best place for now fingers crossed he can come home soon. You must take care of yourself too so get as much rest as you can. Gentle strokes for Bob and a hug from me and liddy for you. Hope it's better news tomorrow. xxx


----------



## Maldives (Mar 12, 2015)

Hi Sally

Now you take a deep breath he's being looked after and you must try and get some sleep - I know it's hard and you can't switch off but my thoughts and wishes are with you. Hugs to you both. X


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

Morning Everyone

Just had OH on phone (I'm at work) - Vet rang him this morning to say Bob is doing really well! He ate a whole pouch of food last night and has had another full one this morning! She said he's a lot brighter too. She will see how he gets on today and give him some more antibiotics tonight, then we can collect him.

OH said we were still struggling to give him the steroids and she has asked how I'd feel about giving them to him by injection every day. (I do injections at work)

I said I wouldn't mind, as it must be easier than getting a pill down him.

So, watch this space, I'll let you know what he's like tonight when we get him home!

Sal
xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Hooray! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BumbleB (Feb 23, 2015)

That sounds really positive  I'm glad Bob is doing so well


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

That's really good news and about the injections too. He must be feeling a lot better already.

Hope he carries on picking up.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Excellent news Sal! He really is a little toughie! I had to give my girl an injection and I do think you will find it easier! So far although Bob's had a little wobble he's doing really well. Well done Bob keep it up little fella! Hugs to you both. xxx


----------



## Maldives (Mar 12, 2015)

Oh Sally what lovely news that little Bob has perked up and eating. Bet you can't wait to bring him home luv him. Good work Bobby boy keep it up. X


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

Hi Everyone

Just been and collected little boy. He's looking a bit brighter than he was, although that wouldn't have been difficult!

Vet said she wants him back in to check him tomorrow. She's also spoken to the specialists at Liverpool to find out where we should go from here, as he can't keep on having these horrible times after his chemo. I know he was good after the first lot, but this time it's been awful watching him.

So she's going to seek specialist advice tomorrow. It may well be that we just go along the steroid route from now on. 

We got him home tonight and he had a little pick at some food, not a lot, but he did eat a full slice of cooked chicken when my daughter gave him it.

His coat is terrible. Vet shaved some of it before we collected him tonight.

He has put on 200g while staying at vets!

Another update tomorrow folks.

Thank you for all your support.

Sal
xxx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I hate to agree but poor Bob can't be allowed be become so debilitated every week after Chemo that would be a miserable existence for him and for you. Let's see what the oncology specialist thinks tomorrow Sal. I'm so pleased he's eating quite well that's so important. Hoping for some positive news from the Vet tomorrow hun, in the meantime give that gorgeous boy loads of cuddles! Hugs as per usual xxx


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

Thanks Soozi

He's still arching his back when we go to stroke him, and wasn't doing that during the weekend at all. 

Kai, our other boy, is out of sorts tonight too. He's normally running around, chirruping and meowing and eating anything and everything in sight! Honestly, he steals food from the kitchen, no matter what it is, and is always going from one person to the other for lots of cuddles. He's normally a very vocal boy!

He was laid in his bed before I got up this morning, and he's still there now. I did feed him when I came home from the vet's with Bob. He got up, ate his food, and went back to bed. My daughter just tried him with a bit of Weebox stick, (he normally goes crazy for that!) and he refused it!

I hope he's just having an off day!

Sal
xx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Poor Kai, I guess he is picking up on what is happening. Bless Bob too, what a terrible time for you all as a family :sad:
Hoping for better news all around tomorrow - big hugs xx


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

Thanks Moggie and everyone.

Things are no different this morning, unfortunately. 

I offered them both some food before going to bed last night, but neither of them were interested in it. (This is extremely unusual for Kai!) He's normally eating for England and stealing left overs, no matter what food it is, - things from roast potatoes, chips etc!!

Just now, I opened the cupboard and that's when they both usually come running through. As soon as I took their bowls out, Bob has appeared, but no Kai, and Kai always likes to steal Bob's left overs!

Bob has eaten some Felix, better than nothing at all.

We've to take him back to the vet tonight, and it's looking like we will have to take Kai too!

Sal
xxx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Oh dear, sorry to read this. I hope Kai is just reacting to all that's going on at the moment. Hope things will be better as the day goes on.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I would definitely take Kai along tonight Hun. I'm wondering whether there has been any transferral of chemo contamination are they using different litter trays? I'm not sure but I don't think Kai should be eating or drinking from the same bowls as Bob. Were the contamination precautions explained. I'm sure Kai will be ok and it's good news that Bob has eaten today too. The vet sounds very good Sal. We need some good news now. You must be totally exhausted hun. Hugs. xxx


----------



## Maldives (Mar 12, 2015)

Oh Sally so sorry to read this news fingers crossed they are both ok - please keep us updated. Paws and fingers crossed for you all XX


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

Hello Everyone

Well, just back from vet with Bob. She said his temperature was back to normal and he's gained 200g! He's definitely looking a lot brighter in himself today. First thing this morning he ate a little bit of Felix. I came home at lunchtime and he ate a little bit more, but not a lot. Although he was coming to me when he heard me take his food bowl out the cupboard! 

This afternoon, my daughter gave him a couple of slices of wafer thin chicken, which he couldn't get enough of! He was head butting the bowl like he used to do, and putting his paw out, bless him.

This morning Kai was still in bed, but he too got up at lunchtime and ate his food when he heard me serving up, then went straight back to bed!

I've just came home now and again, they both came running through when they heard the food bowls coming out. Kai scoffed all of his and Bob ate a little. We're having roast chicken for tea tonight, so I thought Bob might like some cooked chicken. He did eat a little of it. I'll try him again later this evening.

Kai has meowed a few times too - but he's still really quieter than normal! lol

The vet has said that the specialist has said Bob can have his next lot of chemo, as long as his white cell count is normal. (Believe it or not, their blood testing machine wasn't working this evening!) Anyway, she said the specialists have said that if we really can't manage to give him the steroid pill, then a long lasting injection is an alternative, however it's not as effective. They've also said that if he relapses again after his next lot of chemo, they can lower the dose and give him his steroid and injection on different days, instead of blasting the poor boy all at once. She wanted him back in on Friday for his next dose.

I (hopefully have done the right thing) said no. I wanted to leave him for a few days and let him try and get back to his normal self and let him feel a bit more comfortable before giving him anymore. She said he could wait until Wednesday next week, which I agreed to. I did ask her if it was ok to wait until then and she said yes.

So, we still have to give him his pill each day (they did it today), watch his appetite and if it slumps again over the weekend, to take him back.

I'll update further as need be!

Thanks again for everyone's support, it's really appreciated.

Sal
xx


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

Oooh Soozi

Sorry, I forgot to say, no, they have separate food bowls. lol

Sal
x


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Good Sal! The main thing is he's stable Kai sounds like he's picking up a bit too. I am so sorry for you it's a worry from the minute you wake....it should get easier hun. Big hugs! xxx


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

Good Morning Everyone

Bob continues to be brighter. He was at the kitchen door waiting this morning for me to serve his food and he's just eaten a whole pouch of Encore.

Kai is still in his bed, although he did get up a couple of times last night and lay on the sofa for a change. 

This morning, he has eaten a full pouch of food as well, but gone back to bed.

I've noticed he's been sneezing a bit lately, and when he was eating this morning, he sounds very snuffly too!

I'll get him checked out soon too.

Sal
x


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Good news about Bob and glad he's eating well. Perhaps Kai is low and has picked up an infection as it must have been stressful for him too with all that's going on. Might be worth getting him to vets as I know when Topper was lethargic like that, then started sneezing, I had no idea that he had a high temperature as they hide it so well.


----------



## Maldives (Mar 12, 2015)

Hi Sally great news on the Bob front and the eating sounds like it's improving. Best to get Kai checked for your own peace of mind hun. X


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Great news that Bob has bounced back and eating! When do you have to take him back for his bloods? I would take Kai with you hun! that's all you need but nip it in the bud if it's an infection AB's will sort him out!. See you soon!
Hugs as usual XXX


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

Evening Everyone

Phew! I'm shattered!

Anyway, today's update - Bob is still fine, eating and looking well. I wouldn't let him go back for his next chemo until next Wed afternoon. I wanted to give him a few days of feeling well in himself again before subjecting him to anymore horrid chemo.

Kai just wasn't well today. When we came home from work this evening, he was still the same lethargic, lifeless boy. That's just not his norm at all.

I said to OH that we should take him to the vets right away and we did. Vet took his temperature - 40.5!! He just wouldn't get out of his bed for the past three days, except to eat. She gave him some antibiotics and some anti-inflammotories and sent him home with some tablets and Metacam. Her main concern was that Kai didn't pass it to Bob with him having low immunity at the moment.

However, when we got home from the vet, Kai was already looking a bit brighter and started tucking into some food. He's now sleeping on the sofa, which I guess is better than going back to bed.

Hopefully he'll be feeling his old self soon.

Happy Easter to you all if I don't hear from you soon. And thank you for all your replies and support.

Sal
xxx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

That's brighter news hun! The stress alone is draining and exhausting so please take care of yourself Sal. A good idea to give Bob a break from Chemo they might reduce the dose? Give both babies soothing strokes from me hun and keep posting updates over the weekend if you can. xxx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Phew glad to hear both boys are a bit better! Hopefully you can have a nice rest over the long weekend - you need it!


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

Hi Everyone

How are you all?

I'm just letting you know that both boys are continuing to do well. Bob is looking a whole lot better - (I think I did the right thing in letting him have a few days off) and Kai is slowly returning to his old self. He took his pill this morning with no problems whatsoever! Just need to give him his Metacam later.

So both doing good so far.

Hope you're all doing well too and have a lovely Easter! xxx

Sal
x


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Great news Sally, I hope you have a lovely Easter too x


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

If you look in at all Sal let us know how your babies are? Been thinking about them! XXX


----------



## Maldives (Mar 12, 2015)

Just quick check in today Sally how are they doing hun? Happy Easter.


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

Happy Easter Everyone!

Thanks for thinking of the boys.

Kai is still a bit snuffly and sneezy but he continues to have his tablets twice a day and his metacam. He's certainly not back to his normal self.

Bob continues to be good. Although the little beggar is getting fussy with his eating as I've been feeding him different things just to get him eating! Last couple of days, he's been having off cuts of roast gammon! lol.

He goes back in for more chemo on Tuesday afternoon, so I'm glad I've given him a whole week to feel better. I think it was a good call. He's a lot more active and cleaning himself again and drinking too!

How are you all getting on?

Sal
xxx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

SallyUK said:


> Happy Easter Everyone!
> 
> Thanks for thinking of the boys.
> 
> ...


At least there's nothing too nasty to report to us! Glad Bob is eating reasonably well he needs his strength bless him! I'm sure in a few days Kai will be a lot better! I hope you have managed to get some rest hun it's so important during stressy times. Take care and good luck for Tuesday! Hugs xxx


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

Hello Everyone

Just a quick update, they're both well today. Enjoying the sunshine and both have eaten well.

Kai's still a wee bit sneezy, but not as bad as yesterday.

We're continuing with the medications! lol

Here's Bob lying on his back, like he used to do, and enjoying the sunshine 

Sal
xx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Aw good to hear both boys are better. I hope the chemo goes well tomorrow, I'll be thinking of you and Bob xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Best wishes for Bob tomorrow Sal! And hope Kai is still recovering. Hugs xxx


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

Thanks Ladies

I'll let you know tomorrow.

Hope you all had a good Easter?

Maldives, how is Smudge doing? 

Sal
xx


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

Hello Everyone

Bob's been and back from the vet's. He's been as bright as a button this past week and as you could see, has been enjoying basking in the sunshine laid on his back (the way he used to always do before).

He's eaten well and Kai is still sneezing but still has a few more days meds to take. He's eating well too.

The vet said they were very happy with Bob and he's gained weight. He's looking bright at the moment, so fingers crossed he doesn't relapse the way he did after his second dose.

I'm keeping everything crossed! Next Tuesday will be his 4th dose and then it's every 3 weeks afterwards for 6 months. Let's hope that will be better for him.

Sal
x


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

SallyUK said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> Bob's been and back from the vet's. He's been as bright as a button this past week and as you could see, has been enjoying basking in the sunshine laid on his back (the way he used to always do before).
> 
> ...


Oh hun this is good news! When the weekly sessions are over its going to be so much easier on Bob and you! I hope all goes well this week but don't start to worry if he does have a couple of off days it is a normal reaction. I'm really feeling very positive Bob is being so brave. Hopefully Kai will be fine again soon once his meds are finished. Big hugs hun! xxx


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

Thanks Soozi

Both of them today have been eating non stop!

Bob went to his feeding dish as soon as he came out of his box and again not long after that. Kai too has been eating lots! 

Sal
xx


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

Hello Folks

How are you all?

I'm just updating you to tell you that since Bob had his chemo on Tuesday, he's been absolutely fine! (Hope I've not jinxed him now!)

He's been eating well (as has Kai) and hardly any sneezing now from him.

Hopefully when he has his chemo next Tuesday, he'll remain well and after that, he'll just be there once every 3 weeks. They did tell us at the start that if he can manage to get through it weekly for the first four weeks, then that would be a good sign.

Hope you're all ok.

Sal
x


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

That's wonderful news Sally! So pleased for you and both the boys 
Apologies I thought I had replied on Tuesday


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

That's really good news. :thumbsup:


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

So pleased for you and Bob. Hope he continues to cope as well with the rest from now on.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Really happy that Bob and Kai are both good! I think Bob has been fantastic throughout and feel sure he will carry on doing really well! Well done Bob! Hugs for you Sally! xxx


----------



## Maldives (Mar 12, 2015)

Wonderful news Sally and well done Bob X


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

Hello Everyone!

How are you all?

Just thought I'd pop in with an update for you all.

Bob has been great after his chemo on Tuesday. Eating well and acting as though he had nothing wrong with him! Kai has continued to get better too, thankfully.

The only thing that gives a clue as to how Bob is, is his coat. It's a mess, what with the matting of fur. His coat just goes into these massive clumps really quickly and we have to keep shaving them off. He does try to clean himself, but they're just too thick for him to do it on his own. We don't want them causing him any further discomfort, so vet just shaves them. Poor little lad has a baldy belly! 

Apart from that, he's absolutely fine. Hopefully, he'll be good again after his chemo this coming Tuesday and then that's the last one for 3 weeks.

Sal
xxxx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Really glad to hear he's keeping so well. :thumbsup:


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

Here he is relaxing on a Sunday afternoon 

Sal
x


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh Sal he's looking good! Don't worry about his fur that will get better when all this chemo is over. Bless he is gorgeous hun! xxx:001_tt1:


----------



## Maldives (Mar 12, 2015)

Great news Sally and he is looking a very handsome boy. Don't fret about his coat I'm sure it will improve over time hun X


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Good luck for today. I hope this week goes as well as last weeks session and that Bob copes fine with it all. x

.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Ditto :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh Bob is just beautiful! He reminds me a little of Huck. Don't worry about his coat, even if he was bald he will still be beautiful to us all. Good luck with the chemo xxx


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

Thank you everyone. Just about to set off there now. Fingers crossed!

Sal
x


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

SallyUK said:


> Thank you everyone. Just about to set off there now. Fingers crossed!
> 
> Sal
> x












.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Hoping all goes well for our gorgeous Bob today! He's doing so well!  XXX


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

Hi Everyone

Bob's not long arrived back from vet. I took him in at 2pm and vet rang me at 4pm to say that she was happy with him. His bloods were all normal, he'd had his chemo and was ready to come home!

He came out his box, headed straight to the kitchen to see if his food bowl was ready (which I always do right away when he arrives home!) and he tucked into a full bowl of Simply Tuna, which I found in Tesco this afternoon. He loved it. 

Even though he's been eating ok lately, he's never finished a full bowl, but had little and often, so seeing him eat all of it, was pleasing.

Vet said not to worry too much about his fur, as he doesn't go every week now, he just goes once every 3 weeks and gets his tablet every second day! 

So, fingers crossed, that he'll be as good this week as he was last week and continue to do well.

Thanks again for all your support.

Here's a photo of him doing what he loves doing best - sunbathing - after his dinner 

Ooops - sorry it's upside down for some reason! 

Sal
xx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Great news Sally! Bob is over the worse treatment I hope and will continue to do really well. A healthy appetite is always a good sign.
Lovely photo too


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh great news that this one has gone well so far. Brilliant to read he is eating well too. I always feel - when you have poorly cats - that if you see them eating a good bowlfull of food, then all is right in the world. 

.


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

Yes I do too, Moggybaby.

Sal
xxx



MoggyBaby said:


> Oh great news that this one has gone well so far. Brilliant to read he is eating well too. I always feel - when you have poorly cats - that if you see them eating a good bowlfull of food, then all is right in the world.
> 
> .


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

So pleased he's been a brave boy again! and it's great he now has three weeks rest!:thumbup1: I agree with MB if he's eating well then he is feeling fine in himself always very reassuring! Good boy Bob! XXX


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi Sal
How's our Bob doing hun? 
xxx hugs


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

Hiya Soozi and Everyone 


Thanks for asking after Bob, he's going really great! 

No problems again this week. Eating fine, purring away. In fact, he can't get enough to eat!

I've not seen him drink much though, but I'm sure he must be when I'm not around.

He's meant to be getting the prescription only food, as you know, but he still won't look at it in any shape or form. I've been giving him Gourmet Gold, and he seems to love that. On the days when he doesn't feel quite as hungry, he's been eating little and often, so I'm happy with that, as at least he's eating something.

He gets his tablet every second day now. Other half is away again this week, so I had to end up trying to hide it in his food on Wed night. After a few attempts, it worked!

Now to try again tonight - lol.

Hope you're all ok too?

Sal
x


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

That's good news Sally! So pleased to hear Bob is doing so well


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Have you tried mixing the scrip food with some Gourmet? I have to do that with Merson. I want him to eat one thing, he wants the Gourmet so we compromise. 


.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

SallyUK said:


> Hiya Soozi and Everyone
> 
> Thanks for asking after Bob, he's going really great!
> 
> ...


Really pleased with the way things are going! Give Bob his pill when he is really hungry...maybe breakfast? Add a bit of water to his wet food that will increase his fluid intake! You and Bob are both doing incredibly well. Have a good weekend hun. xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

So pleased to hear Bob is coping so well. The photo is lovely and he doesn't look as if he's losing any weight. 

I know you are supposed to be giving hime prescription food but I always say any food is better than no food!!! Have you tried Miramor which is a little better than Gourmet? My very fussy eater Huck will sometimes eat this and he's basically a Gourmet/Sheba boy!

Incidentally if he liked the Tesco Simply Tuna he might like the High Life Tempt Me fish which again isn't too bad (Huck will have a go).


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

How's Bob today? I keep meaning to ask you if you have noticed the lump on his nose is getting any smaller? Hope all's good hun! xxx


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

Good Morning Everyone

Thanks for your continued support and messages.

Huckybuck, I've not heard of Miramor, thanks for that recommendation - can you buy it in the shops or is it online?

Soozi - you'd never think there was a lump on Bob's nose, there's nothing to be seen now.

He's been a wee bit quiet (ish) this morning. I think he did a poo in his bed, but that's now in the wash lol. And there was a couple of little spots of urine on the floor, so I hope to God he's not getting the blocked bladder again!!

He's eating fine though and not meowing like he was before when he had it.

Hope it was just a one off while he was waiting for me to clean the litter tray! 

Sal
x


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

SallyUK said:


> Good Morning Everyone
> 
> Thanks for your continued support and messages.
> 
> ...


Get as much fluid as you can down him today just to keep him flushed through hun! That's great news that the lump has gone! xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi Sally the Miramor is from zooplus

This is what Huck will eat.

Miamor Ragout Royale Mixed Trial Pack 12 x 100g | Free P&P £29+

So glad Bob is coping well


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

Thanks for that Hucky

I'll order some and see what he thinks of it.

Check Bob out sharing Digby's bone! lol

Sal
xxx


huckybuck said:


> Hi Sally the Miramor is from zooplus
> 
> This is what Huck will eat.
> 
> ...


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

SallyUK said:


> Thanks for that Hucky
> 
> I'll order some and see what he thinks of it.
> 
> ...


Awwwww! Bless him! I hope Bob got the lions share .....:thumbup1:xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

It's so lovely to see him with such a good appetite


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

Good Morning Everyone!

At last, I found you all! lol

What a change, eh!

How are you all? 

Thought I'd update you on Little Bob - he's still doing really well - eating and playing, purring etc. You'd never think there was anything wrong with him, apart from his coat looking so awful. I wish there was something I could do to help it grow back again! He keeps pulling big clumps out himself too, so hope it's not making him itchy or is in pain with it.

Sal
x


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

That's really good news, well done Bob.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

So pleased he is doing so well. Don't worry about his coat. It will come back when the time is right. It doesn't sound as if he's that bothered by it and at least we are getting some warmer weather too. I think he is incredibly handsome, coat on or naked!!!!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

How strange I was just doing a search for your thread and here you are! Really pleased to hear Bob is doing so well and is having a rest from the chemo....he's doing so well and that makes me very happy! Don't get lost again Sal we need our updates on the gorgeous Bob. Is Kai ok now?  xxx


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

Hello Ladies

I'm so pleased to have found you all again too! I missed your support.

Thank you Huckybuck! Yes Soozi, Kai is doing great now, back to his old self too 

Sal
xx


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Thank you Sally for the continued updates on Bob - it is great to read that he continues to do so well. Like humans, they can all have off-days as long as they perk up the next day, that is the most important thing. 

Although - if you are anything like me - on those off-days you worry yourself silly, can't settle, are up every few minutes to check on them and raiding the cupboards for all sorts of foodstuffs to try and tempt them with!! In the meantime, the fluffster in question, is sound asleep, totally oblivious to the extra grey hairs they are giving us!!!!!!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi and welcome back Sally! So pleased to hear both boys are doing well xx


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

Hello Everyone!

How are you all?

Just thought I'd let you know that Bob has his chemo again yesterday and all has gone well again, thankfully. He's doing well and acting just like his normal self, apart from his fur being a shocking mess.

Apart from that, all is good!

Sal
xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Great news Sally I am so happy that Bob is responding so well to his treatment! Thanks for letting us know! Think about you both often! Hugs!







XXX


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

SallyUK said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> How are you all?
> 
> ...


Hi Sal, I only just found your thread. Bob is such a brave kitty. My Leo is about to start chemo. I hope you don't mind if I ask you a few questions given your recent experience. I'm really glad all is well.
Paws and everything crossed Bob feels less itchy soon and gets his lovely fur back!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks for the happy update, so pleased  Also I think it's wonderful that you have shared your experiences with Bob, it could help so many other people including Ragdollsfriend, bless you xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

moggie14 said:


> Thanks for the happy update, so pleased  *Also I think it's wonderful that you have shared your experiences with Bob, it could help so many other people including Ragdollsfriend, bless you xx*


With you on that one M14 this is exactly what the forum excels at! personal experiences with some good advice thrown in!XXX


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

Hello Everyone

How are you all?

Ragdollsfriend, so sorry to hear that Leo is needing chemo, please don't hesitate to ask me anything you want, I"m happy to help in any way if i can.

Sal
xx


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

Hello Everyone!

How are you all? So sorry, it's been a while since I posted, however everything is going well for Bob! He's been having his chemo every 3 weeks for the past few weeks and he's absolutely fine, coping with it nicely now. He's absolutely ravenous and eats like a horse! He's still a little bit scrawny looking and his tail is a disaster, but that's the least of my worries. As long as he's coping with everything else, I'm happy. 

To think that a few weeks ago, I thought he wouldn't be with us now.

Hopefully he will continue like this and be with us for a long time to come!

Hope you are all ok to. Maldives how is your little man? Ragdollsfriend, how's your little fur baby?

Sal
xxx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

SallyUK said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> How are you all? So sorry, it's been a while since I posted, however everything is going well for Bob! He's been having his chemo every 3 weeks for the past few weeks and he's absolutely fine, coping with it nicely now. He's absolutely ravenous and eats like a horse! He's still a little bit scrawny looking and his tail is a disaster, but that's the least of my worries. As long as he's coping with everything else, I'm happy.
> 
> ...


Oh Sally I'm so pleased you came back to update us! that's brilliant news about Bob I have been thinking about you both! please keep in touch if you can! Haven't seen Maldives for a bit but the very sad news is that Leo didn't make it Hun he died a month ago today. We're all very sad but RDF has got a new gorgeous kitty Ragdoll called Harvey! I'm sure when she sees your post she will post more pics of him! Take care and see you soon! cuddles to you and Bob! XXX


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi Sally - lovely to hear that Bob is doing so well :Happy


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

SallyUK said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> How are you all? So sorry, it's been a while since I posted, however everything is going well for Bob! He's been having his chemo every 3 weeks for the past few weeks and he's absolutely fine, coping with it nicely now. He's absolutely ravenous and eats like a horse! He's still a little bit scrawny looking and his tail is a disaster, but that's the least of my worries. As long as he's coping with everything else, I'm happy.
> 
> ...


Hi Sal, thanks for an update  So happy to hear Bob is doing well and eats like a horse. Really fantastic! Sending additional healing vibes for your precious kitty.

Thanks for asking after us. My gentle giant Leo passed away a month ago. His tumour was very aggressive and chemo didn't help. He didn't suffer and was very brave until the end. I miss him lots but know he's at peace now.

I'm not sure how often Maldives logs in. As far as I'm aware her boy Smudge is doing fine.


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

Hi Soozi

Good to hear from you, sorry I've not posted for ages.

Oh no, that's so sad about Leo. I hope I see RDF posting again on.

Hope Maldived is getting on ok too.

Sal
XxQUOTE="Soozi, post: 1064207775, member: 1382499"]Oh Sally I'm so pleased you came back to update us! that's brilliant news about Bob I have been thinking about you both! please keep in touch if you can! Haven't seen Maldives for a bit but the very sad news is that Leo didn't make it Hun he died a month ago today. We're all very sad but RDF has got a new gorgeous kitty Ragdoll called Harvey! I'm sure when she sees your post she will post more pics of him! Take care and see you soon! cuddles to you and Bob! XXX
View attachment 234549
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Maldives (Mar 12, 2015)

Hello my lovies sorry I don't get on here too much these days. So happy to hear the lovely news about Bob. Smudge is doing great put his weight back on fur all grown back and generally back to his old self. I did make the decision finally not to put him through his jabs this year and will play it by ear if and when I need to put him in a cattery - will probably try and get him looked after at home. 

Hucky just briefly saw another thread and sounds like you have not been having too much fun lately. I really hope you are ok hun please take care X


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

Hi Maldives!

That's good news about Smudge, so glad to read that!

Sal
xx


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

Hi Folks

Bob had his chemo again today. He seems to be taking it in his stride now! There's just no filling him up though, he's ravenous 24-7!! He still looks very scrawny, poor little man, but as long as he's ok in himself, that's the main thing.

Sal
xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

SallyUK said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> Bob had his chemo again today. He seems to be taking it in his stride now! There's just no filling him up though, he's ravenous 24-7!! He still looks very scrawny, poor little man, but as long as he's ok in himself, that's the main thing.
> 
> ...


Brilliant news Sally! Is he also on cortisone? That makes them really hungry...not a bad thing though! So pleased Bob is doing so well we need good news! Hugs! xxx:Joyful:Joyful:Joyful


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Delighted to read, Sally, that Bob is doing so well, long may it continue. How long is he expected to be on the chemo for?


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

Hello Everyone!

So sorry for not posting sooner, but everything is fine with Bob. He's doing great, still eating like a horse, and playing and purring his little head off. He still gets his chemo once every three weeks and has been coping with it fine. That second week, was the only week when he was poorly really.

Fingers crossed things continue as they are, we have everything crossed for him.

Hope you are all ok too?

Sal
xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Lovely to hear that Bob is doing so well! Sounds like he's well on the way to recovery which is fantastic. Would love to see some recent photos of him Sal! xxx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi Sally, thanks for a lovely positive update! xx


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

Hi Folks

I'll take some pics this week and let you see him, thanks for your replies xxx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

SallyUK said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> I'll take some pics this week and let you see him, thanks for your replies xxx


Don't forget! we must see Bob! XXX


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

Hi Everyone!!

Once again, lots of apologies for not posting more often! Well,I thought I'd update you all on Bob -he's absolutely perfect!!! He's looking like a cat again aand is really wonderful! We eventually stopped taking him to the vet for his chemo, and stopped the tablets, and we've never looked back! He's eating, playing, drinking and behaving like a normal cat, not to mention looking beautiful. His coat has returned and he's picture of health!!


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

Hi Everyone!!

Once again, lots of apologies for not posting more often! Well,I thought I'd update you all on Bob -he's absolutely perfect!!! He's looking like a cat again aand is really wonderful! We eventually stopped taking him to the vet for his chemo, and stopped the tablets, and we've never looked back! He's eating, playing, drinking and behaving like a normal cat, not to mention looking beautiful. His coat has returned and he's picture of health!!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

SallyUK said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> Once again, lots of apologies for not posting more often! Well,I thought I'd update you all on Bob -he's absolutely perfect!!! He's looking like a cat again aand is really wonderful! We eventually stopped taking him to the vet for his chemo, and stopped the tablets, and we've never looked back! He's eating, playing, drinking and behaving like a normal cat, not to mention looking beautiful. His coat has returned and he's picture of health!!


Awww well done to you and Bob! That's wonderful news! He's a little fighter and had you giving him all the care and love he needed! Thanks so much for the happy update. xxx


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

Soozi said:


> Awww well done to you and Bob! That's wonderful news! He's a little fighter and had you giving him all the care and love he needed! Thanks so much for the happy update. xxx


Thanks Soozi! 
How are you?

Here's a couple more pics of him.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Bob looks fantastic! Thanks for coming back to update us. Hope you and Bob are doing just fine, big hugs xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

SallyUK said:


> Thanks Soozi!
> How are you?
> 
> Here's a couple more pics of him.


I'm fine thanks Hun! Bob is looking marvellous! He's such a handsome boy! Lovely pics of him. xxx


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Wonderful news! Bob looks very well. Such a lucky boy


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

Hi Moggie and Ragdollsfriend - how are you both? So good to hear from everyone again.

Bob is a lucky boy, he's such a great natured boy and hasn't changed any while enduring his treatment. I was thinking of taking him back into the vets so they could see how he's progressed. I think they'd like to see him again.

Xxxx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

All good here thank you! I bet the vet would love to see Bob again. So pleased to hear and see him looking so well xx


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

Hi Everyone!

How are you all?

I just thought I'd pop in and say hello and update you re Bob.

He's doing fantastic!! I've still not had time to take him into the vet to show him off, but I will do.

I'll post some pictures soon, now that I've managed to log back in again after forgetting my password!

Sal
x


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

Here we are:


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

And some more.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Aw he looks amazing hun! Good to hear from you xx


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

Thank you! How are you? Xxx


----------

